# Irritated from defensive gsd



## Nikhil (May 22, 2011)

Hiii friends,

I am nikhil from India . I have a 7 months gsd (Clinton). The problem I have with Clinton is that he is too much defensive.When I take him for a walk ,the street dogs bark & try to attack him, but he doesn't responds to them. Today a dog had even bite him but instead of attacking him he just ran away from there. Sometimes it becomes too much shamefull to walk with him.
I want Clinton to attack them & go for the kill. So , please suggest me how can i make him aggressive otherwise i have to look for a rottwieller or pit bull.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

You have got to be kidding me, so you have a stable, sound mind, GSD, and you want to turn him into the sterotype that most GSD owners are trying to fight. Yea, thats awesome for BSL.....


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Nikhil said:


> I want Clinton to attack them & go for the kill. So , please suggest me how can i make him aggressive otherwise i have to look for a rottwieller or pit bull.


No, no, no, no, no. Your dog has good, solid, (not defensive) temperament, why would you want to ruin it by making him aggressive?


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Troll


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Should a GSD stand there and let another dog attack him and not fight back?

Obviously we don't want our dogs to become aggressive to start things with people or another dog, but I would want my dog to defend himself if attacked. (Just like me!)

Would you folks just stand there and let another person whale on you and cry for help, or at least try to fight back as best you can? (Assuming that you cannot avoid this person)

Just curious?


----------



## Nikhil (May 22, 2011)

I want if other dogs attack Clinton than he should also try to fight back.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

At 7 months old, your dog is still very much a puppy. Why are YOU not protecting HIM? Why are you taking him where other dogs can, and will, attack him? If you want a dog that will protect you, then you need to raise your puppy correctly and teach him what he needs to know. You don't do that by throwing him to the wolves and then being "shameful" of him.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Why would you even let the dog fight to begin with? I'm getting the impression that you want this to happen.

If absolutely needed, yes, the dog should fight back, but I don't see an absolute need to fight back here. 

Carry some pepper spray and spray any dog that gets near you on walks. Carry a stick or a bat with you incase any dogs get too close. It seems like you're just letting this happen and you're ashamed that your dog isn't fighting back.

What are you doing to stop these "street dogs" from attacking your dog?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Why don't you bring a big stick and beat the other dogs away? I'd much prefer to avoid a dog fight if there is any possibility of doing so, and I really don't want my dog killing another dog. Once dogs start fighting it's very difficult to get control of the situation, and you could be injured and YOUR dog killed. 

If it's not safe to walk your dog out on the streets I'd find a place that is safe, or keep him at home with you and play with and train him on your own property.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Jax08 said:


> At 7 months old, your dog is still very much a puppy. Why are YOU not protecting HIM? Why are you taking him where other dogs can, and will, attack him?


:thumbup:


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Nikhil said:


> I want if other dogs attack Clinton than he should also try to fight back.


If you are not a troll this is what I want you to do--->:headbang:

Seriously

Your dog is a puppy. YOU should be trying to make him confident. Don't let dogs attack him. He's scared and you are constantly showing him that he can't look to you for leadership. What do you do when stray dogs come at you?..just stick your puppy between you and them? Real brave you should be ashamed of yourself.

Is this puppy supposed to be a personal protection dog? Might want to train it but from the sound of it this dog does not have the temperament for it nor do you have any skills to train a dog of that ability. Get a stick or some non living thing to ward off stray dogs


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

codmaster said:


> Should a GSD stand there and let another dog attack him and not fight back?


I would not want my _puppy_ to be in a position where he had to defend itself from an attack, and if despite my best efforts it happened anyway, it would be my responsibility to defend him. I don't want my dogs making those kinds of decisions on their own - I step in and put a stop to situations that might escalate before they feel the need to take things into their own paws! *I* would not stand there and let another dog attack my dog without fighting back.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Doesn't matter who starts it, if a GSD ends it, they get blamed. Frag runs away from attacks, and that's the way I want it. I DON'T want him to fight back period, it is my job to protect him, not his. I work hard on our bond so that he knows that and acts accordingly. 

If an aggressive papillon attacks him, one bite back from Frag and he's finished. Then it's all the big bad black GSDs fault.  No thanks.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Wow. I am speechless. For the sake of GSDs, Rottweilers, and pitbulls I really hope and pray you are a troll.

If you think we will sit here and try to give you tips on how to make your dog fight, you came to the wrong place.

Your dog is only 7 months old... a BABY. He needs YOU to keep HIM safe, not vice versa. In fact, since he doesn't feel like you will stick up for him at this point, he can't even trust you.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Keep in mind the the OP is from another country. I don't know the part of India where he's posting from, but there are some pretty rough parts of India, especially in the streets. This may be one of them.

Not an excuse for allowing dogs to fight, but keep in mind things may be very different on that side of the country than they are here in the US.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Lucy Dog said:


> Keep in mind the the OP is from another country. I don't know the part of India where he's posting from, but there are some pretty rough parts of India, especially in the streets. This may be one of them.
> 
> Not an excuse for allowing dogs to fight, but keep in mind things may be very different on that side of the country than they are here in the US.


I agree^^^

I'm of the same opinion as everyone who posted and I would never want that for my dog but I can speak from experience that not all other countries or cultures view dogs and their roles as we do. My husband is from a third world country where dogs are meant to protect property and attack intruders and that's it. It's sad but true. They think I'm crazy for how I treat my dogs.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

There are also people in India who treat their dogs like I do. There are also people in USA who treat their dogs like the OP. I don't care where you are from or what your culture is, the behavior/thinking whatever is wrong.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Tbarrios333 said:


> Your dog is only 7 months old... a BABY. He needs YOU to keep HIM safe, not vice versa. In fact, since he doesn't feel like you will stick up for him at this point, he can't even trust you.


Exactly. If you don't protect your dog, how can you expect him to protect you? All he's learning right now is that you're letting other dogs attack him and that you are an untrustworthy leader.

You can't simply expect your dog to fight other dogs, especially at 7 months of age. If your dog is threatened, YOU need to fight off the other dogs. Bring a big stick or some pepper spray when you walk. It's up to YOU to keep your dog safe from harm.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

sagelfn said:


> There are also people in India who treat their dogs like I do. There are also people in USA who treat their dogs like the OP. I don't care where you are from or what your culture is, the behavior/thinking whatever is wrong.


Agreed, but that's how we look at it from our perspective.

Different cultures have different perspectives on things. Not really an excuse to treat your dog like a guard dog, but for everyone calling the OP a bad person and troll and what not, just keep in mind things are much different over there than over here. Culture, beliefs, etc.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Lucy Dog said:


> .............
> 
> What are you doing to stop these "street dogs" from attacking your dog?


 
*A very good question!!*


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I would not want my _puppy_ to be in a position where he had to defend itself from an attack, and if despite my best efforts it happened anyway, it would be my responsibility to defend him. I don't want my dogs making those kinds of decisions on their own - I step in and put a stop to situations that might escalate before they feel the need to take things into their own paws! *I* would not stand there and let another dog attack my dog without fighting back.


 
"Should a GSD stand there and let another dog attack him and not fight back?

Obviously we don't want our dogs to become aggressive to start things with people or another dog, but *I would want my dog to defend himself if attacked.* (Just like me!)

Would you folks just stand there and let another person whale on you and cry for help, or at least try to fight back as best you can? (*Assuming that you cannot avoid this person*)
Just curious? "

It would be nice if you would quote the entire message instead of just a little selective quote - kind of gives a diiferent interpretation, don't you think?

*Of course* an owner would protect a puppy if an older dog attacked him, just like a parent would a small child. No one questioned this - I was referring of course to an adult GSD. 

Would *you* also protect your 25 yo son (assuming you would have one, of course). Would you jump in front of him to fight his attacker if another 25 yo guy were getting into a fight with him? 

I expect my GSD to be able, or at least willing, to defend himself if attacked (and it is unavoidable to fight). 

Too many people seem to have foregotten what this breed is all about - they were designed to be a protection dog! - not to start fights but certainly capable and *WILLING to defend themselves* and their pack!

If they are not temperamentally capable of doing this (and way too many are not today!); then they are not a true GSD (although I realizethat they may be a great pet and homedog - just not what a GSD shouldbe!).

I once heard that the breed description of the Doberman said that the dog "should be willing to fight the Devil himself" or something like that - do you really think that the GSD should be less than that?


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Cod, this is not a fight about what the GSD should be. Myself and others have blantantly answered your question, so get back to the subject or drop it please, we don't need another debate/arguement that has nothing to do with the topic at hand.

No, I don't want my GSD to defend himself. That's my answer.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

codmaster said:


> It would be nice if you would quote the entire message instead of just a little selective quote - kind of gives a diiferent interpretation, don't you think?


No, I don't think it gives a different interpretation, I answered the part I thought was relevant to _this_ situation. I ignored the rest of your question because whether or not I'd stand there and let someone beat me up without defending myself (duh, of course not) has nothing to do with whether or not I want my dog to get in a fight - I will do everything I can to avoid things from going that far. And when a dog defends itself against another dog, that is _going _to escalate into a fight, unless the first dog backs down immediately, and you just can't count on that unless you know the other dog well.

You have a habit of bringing up a bunch of stuff that has nothing to do with the discussion at hand and wanting everyone to argue about it with you, but I'm not interested in playing that game, and apparently other people aren't either. I'll stick to what's pertinent.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> Cod, this is not a fight about what the GSD should be. Myself and others have blantantly answered your question, so get back to the subject or drop it please, we don't need another debate/arguement that has nothing to do with the topic at hand.
> No, I don't want my GSD to defend himself. That's my answer.


DJEtzel,

This was not about a fight or debate or argument at all. 

Just my opinion about what I expect from my GSD in particular, and what a GSD should be, in general, according to the GSD standard.

Everyone, including yourself, of course, is welcome to their own opinion about what temperament they want in their own GSD. 

If you want to be the one to jump in front of your adult GSD(s) and defend them against man or dog, go for it. It's your dog and means nothing to me whatsoever.

I just hope that the breeders of the GSD pay attention to the standard regarding the desired temperament.

Also, many folks jumped on the OP who wanted his GSD to not be a wuss and be willing and able to fight back if attacked. I agree as long as we were talking about an adult dog and not a puppy.

Now he was pushing it a lot because his dog was a puppy and I wouldn't expect a puppy to do that, I was talking about an adult GSD (as I believe that I mentioned above in my post).

Have a nice day.


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

Even if the OP DID have a dog with the temperament to defend itself as an adult, I doubt that exposing it to be attacked by street dogs as a puppy is going to do anything except create a damaged, fear reactive dog.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> *No, I don't think it gives a different interpretation,* I answered the part I thought was relevant to _this_ situation. I ignored the rest of your question because whether or not I'd stand there and let someone beat me up without defending myself (duh, of course not) has nothing to do with whether or not I want my dog to get in a fight - I will do everything I can to avoid things from going that far. And when a dog defends itself against another dog, that is _going _to escalate into a fight, unless the first dog backs down immediately, and you just can't count on that unless you know the other dog well.
> 
> You have a habit of bringing up a bunch of stuff that has nothing to do with the discussion at hand and wanting everyone to argue about it with you, but I'm not interested in playing that game, and apparently other people aren't either. I'll stick to what's pertinent.


debbie,
I thought it changed the interpretation of what I said and intended, so that is why I responded to the partial quote. What you may have thought was actually irrelevant to me as I couldn't possibly have known what you thought.

So you would defend yourself (which is the right thing to do); but you don't want your dog to do the same. That is cool and up to you, as I also said in my post.

And obviously, if one can avoid a fight it is by far the best thing to do - reread my post and you might see that I said if my dog is attacked and *CANNOT AVOID* a fight, I would want and expect him to fight back to the best of his ability. 

If you prefer your adult GSD to instead choose to hide behind you and let you fight for him, that is of course up to you and more power to you.

We simply have a different opinion on the desired temperament of the GSD. 

That is not a bad thing and neither may be "Right" - just an opinion I have based on the GSD standard.

What exactly do you think was pertinent about the original OP post?

Other than his dog being a puppy and much too young to be able to defend himself against older adult dogs, I simply agreed with the poster. You and some others disagreed and indicated they didn't want their dogs to defend themselves and they preferred to defend their dogs with spray or a stick. That is cool as everyone has their own opinion about how they want their dogs to act.

My guess is that you might even disagree with that approach if someone disagrees with your idea.

Have a nice day - this thread is done as far as I am concerned. Too many people arguing with a different opinion and also jumping all over the OP for expressing his opinion about how he wanted his dog to behave. 

We, and some did, should have just told them that his dog was way too young to be able, physically or mentally, to defend himself.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

I understand what Codmaster is saying and I agree with it. Although, I would never wantingly put my dog in a situation where he might get injured, and I would do whatever I could to protect him from harm, but in a worst case scenario I would fully expect him to be willing and able to deal with an imminent threat if it presented itself. This is why I opted for the GSD in the first place. Intelligence, Loyalty, and Protectiveness. I got my Shepherd to protect my family if the need ever arises, not the other way around. In the OP's case, his pup is far too young to be expected to adequately defend itself, much less anything else.


----------



## Nikhil (May 22, 2011)

codmaster said:


> debbie,
> I thought it changed the interpretation of what I said and intended, so that is why I responded to the partial quote. What you may have thought was actually irrelevant to me as I couldn't possibly have known what you thought.
> 
> So you would defend yourself (which is the right thing to do); but you don't want your dog to do the same. That is cool and up to you, as I also said in my post.
> ...





I strongly agree with you as instead of giving advice to me , they call me a troll.


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Wow! Walking in India sounds scary! If your pup is only seven months old, he is too young to really do any type of protecting..he wants you to be the adult and protect him. 

Usually by the time a dog is two, then they become more assertive. But, still do you really want a dog fight while you are out walking and relaxing? Your dog could get hurt..and, eww..going for the kill sounds a bit gruesome.

Maybe, if you can, find a more peacefull place to walk. Let your pup grow up..and enjoy your dog.


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

Nikhil said:


> I strongly agree with you as instead of giving advice to me , they call me a troll.


Wow, your English grammar has improved dramatically since yesterday?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

We have to remember that the OP is from India, of which I know really nothing about.
I am not 'crazy' about his intention to want his dog to fight off any dog that attacks him and I do believe, since this is a young dog, that one should be not putting him in situations where he is forced to defend himself 

This dog may end up getting severely hurt which is sad initself.

With that, not sure others have read my posts on a dog that keeps aggressively charging myself & Masi out on walks... I've worked long and hard with her to ignore other dogs especially with this type of behavior, and she does a good job of doing so, UNTIL, they are within a couple feet (if that happens)..Then all bets are off, and she goes right into defense mode. I don't blame her, nor am I trying to get her to stand there and "take it"..Thats when it's MY responsibility to step and do whatever I have to, to avoid a dog fight. 

I do NOT want her to have to defend herself, it's not fair to her when she's been minding her own business and we come upon this "dog"..With that, pepper spray works great.

So in the end, I know my dog will defend herself if she 'has' to, but it's not a situation I want her in , in the first place.

So my suggestion to the OP, get some pepper spray


----------



## MarleyGSD (Sep 29, 2010)

Nikhil- IMO if you keep your pup on the track you have him on now, it will only bite you in the butt later on (no pun intended). As others have stated, you have hit the jackpot and have a very stable GSD, lucky you!! If you teach him proper commands, bond with him and grow with him....he will naturally (bc of his breed) become protective and assertive and very alert. The best thing to do IMO is train, love, train. He will grow into a trustworthy companion who WILL have the urge to protect himself as well as you. You shouldn't be ashamed of him, when somethin happens, remove yourself and him from the situation, take a deep breath and continue training. Every circumstance is a learning experience. Hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## Nikhil (May 22, 2011)

Tihannah said:


> Wow, your English grammar has improved dramatically since yesterday?


Dear,
I am not sitting here for any comment on my grammar .


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

Nikhil said:


> Dear,
> I am not sitting here for any comment on my grammar .


Oh, I'm sorry, you're sitting here to find out how to make your 7 month old puppy go for the kill, right? My bad... I'm sorry, I still find it hard to believe that this is a legit post, but I'll tell you what, if you don't call me "Dear", I won't call you a troll. 



Nikhil said:


> I want Clinton to attack them & go for the kill. So , please suggest me how can i make him aggressive otherwise i have to look for a rottwieller or pit bull.





Nikhil said:


> I strongly agree with you as instead of giving advice to me , they call me a troll.


​


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

This is the funniest Troll post I've ever seen. But kudos to you guys for trying to take her/him/it seriously.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

India is a large country with 3 times the population of the US. There is no way of knowing the cultural environment of the OP. I agree with the advice that OP should protect his pup and not have such great expectation of being protected no matter what the age of the pup is. As for the pup running away, that seems completely reasonable. If I were to be attacked by a much larger and stronger opponent I would consider it wise to skedaddle rather than stick around and get stomped just to prove something. There are times when retreat is the better part of valor.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

I hope you give your dog to someone who can appreciate his temperament. The last thing you need to do is to start abusing your dog in order to make him fearful and aggressive.

My 5 month old GSD is sweet as pie and I wouldn't trade her for anything.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

I would think that if the OP was a troll his/her responses to the more "argumentative" posts would be faster with more "poop stirring" quality. 
If this is a troll (which I doubt), what does it harm to educate anyway?

So, it appears the possibilities are;
1. This is someone from another culture, whom may be interested in learning (which in turn benefits the dog). But will be put off by the disrespect and lack of regard for their differing culture.
2. This is a troll, and we feed it by arguing or crying "troll". While everyone succeeds in learning nothing (benefiting nobody, human or dog).

If there is a troll in our midst I say be respectful and educate! If they are reading the post then they are learning SOMETHING (as are all the others who read).

To the OP, as many others have said. Your pup is just that, a pup! He is still a baby, unable to defend himself. Give him time . . . work on his confidence with training and keeping him safe. He likely does not even understand the concept of protecting himself. When you were a child would you be likely to fight back at an angry adult approaching you? ( I am not trying to be a smart alek, just trying to lend a new perspective). Just like with your pup, as you age you become more willing and able to defend yourself. 

You will find many people on this forum that are willing to help you and give you support. Just ignore the ones that aren't helpful!


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

Nikhil said:


> Hiii friends,
> 
> I am nikhil from India . I have a 7 months gsd (Clinton). The problem I have with Clinton is that he is too much defensive.When I take him for a walk ,the street dogs bark & try to attack him, but he doesn't responds to them. Today a dog had even bite him but instead of attacking him he just ran away from there. Sometimes it becomes too much shamefull to walk with him.
> I want Clinton to attack them & go for the kill. So , please suggest me how can i make him aggressive otherwise i have to look for a rottwieller or pit bull.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Photo deleted due to size. 

There are parts of this country which have one toilet per 1,500 residents. 
Someone wanting their dog to defend themselves is not the biggest atrocity the place has seen. 
Just saying.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

The OP wants to make his puppy aggressive. The OP is ashamed of his puppy for being fearful. The OP is standing by while stray dogs attack his puppy. The puppy doesn't even run to him for help, instead he runs away.

Not the same as someone wanting their dog to defend themself. There is not much difference between him and someone who fights their dog IMO.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Jax's Mom said:


> There are parts of this country which have one toilet per 1,500 residents.
> Someone wanting their dog to defend themselves is not the biggest atrocity the place has seen.
> Just saying.



Normally I don't disagree with you, however, OP said they want their dog to KILL..... not defend itself. It's our job to defend our dogs.... They want a murdering dog killing machine on their hands....


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Normally I don't disagree with you, however, OP said they want their dog to KILL..... not defend itself. It's our job to defend our dogs.... They want a murdering dog killing machine on their hands....


Having been to India, if I had to live in that environment, I'd probably want my dog to kill any dog that came after us too. They're not the same as the house pets that we have here. When people here have mice in their house, do they gently scoop them up and contact a mouse rescue for a more suitable home for the mouse? No... They either get a cat or some mouse traps.
I'm not saying I agree with it, but I'm not as outraged as I would be if it were happening here.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

Jax's Mom said:


> Having been to India, if I had to live in that environment, I'd probably want my dog to kill any dog that came after us too. They're not the same as the house pets that we have here. When people here have mice in their house, do they gently scoop them up and contact a mouse rescue for a more suitable home for the mouse? No... They either get a cat or some mouse traps.
> I'm not saying I agree with it, but I'm not as outraged as I would be if it were happening here.


Easy there girl! You're on the brink of being labeled an 'independant thinker'.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Then PM the OP and give him some pointers on making his puppy aggressive and how he can encourage his puppy to fight off stray dogs. He says he lives in India so he must live in a slum where it is very dangerous and a puppy is his only hope of staying safe because all street dogs are dangerous wild animals. I have no problem with a trained dog being used for protection. I do have a problem with the OPs complete lack of care for this puppy. Where he lives is no excuse for that. 

I guess I should rethink hiking in the woods. I have always had something with me to defend myself and Sage against coyotes should they attack. Guess I should just put him to the test..he's a GSD so he must be protective 

BTW I've not been to India. I do have a few friends in the military there. The stories of street dogs I hear are about how calm they are. Just sitting or sleeping on the side of a street. Walking around town in crowds of people without any problems.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

sagelfn said:


> *Then PM the OP and give him some pointers on making his puppy aggressive and how he can encourage his puppy to fight off stray dogs*. He says he lives in India so he must live in a slum where it is very dangerous and a puppy is his only hope of staying safe because all street dogs are dangerous wild animals. I have no problem with a trained dog being used for protection. I do have a problem with the OPs complete lack of care for this puppy. Where he lives is no excuse for that.
> 
> I guess I should rethink hiking in the woods. I have always had something with me to defend myself and Sage against coyotes should they attack. Guess I should just put him to the test..he's a GSD so he must be protective
> 
> BTW I've not been to India. I do have a few friends in the military there. The stories of street dogs I hear are about how calm they are. Just sitting or sleeping on the side of a street. Walking around town in crowds of people without any problems.


Me?


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

No, I thought I quoted jax's mom but it didn't show up


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

RazinKain said:


> Easy there girl! You're on the brink of being labeled an 'independant thinker'.


And we all know what that means, right? :toasting:


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

sagelfn said:


> Then PM the OP and give him some pointers on making his puppy aggressive and how he can encourage his puppy to fight off stray dogs.


Because I'm not outraged someone in India wants his dog to be aggressive?

Then how about you stop eating burgers? ...They're pretty disgusted with that practise over there...

I guess it's different cuz everyone here eats burgers and cows are raised for food.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> And we all know what that means, right? :toasting:


Yes we do.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Troll!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

> Because I'm not outraged someone in India wants his dog to be aggressive?
> 
> Then how about you stop eating burgers? ...They're pretty disgusted with that practise over there...
> 
> I guess it's different cuz everyone here eats burgers and cows are raised for food.


Pretty much. It is India not some place cut off from the world. They have dog trainers there. They have people who love their dogs just like you and me. They have dog rescues, they have neuter programs. The OP's crappy treatment of his puppy is not okay because he lives in India. 

Eating dogs is common in some countries it doesn't outrage me. I do know someone who is Hindu and I would not eat beef in front of them out of respect.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

sagelfn said:


> Pretty much. It is India not some place cut off from the world. They have dog trainers there. They have people who love their dogs just like you and me. They have dog rescues, they have neuter programs. The OP's crappy treatment of his puppy is not okay because he lives in India.
> 
> Eating dogs is common in some countries it doesn't outrage me.


Yeah, but it all depends of where you live there. If you grew up in the slums I doubt... well... you know...


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Cultures may be different, but dog development is not.

Hopefully this was a troll event and not real. Good advice was given.


----------



## Nikhil (May 22, 2011)

shannonrae said:


> I would think that if the OP was a troll his/her responses to the more "argumentative" posts would be faster with more "poop stirring" quality.
> If this is a troll (which I doubt), what does it harm to educate anyway?
> 
> So, it appears the possibilities are;
> ...


Thanks for the support.....


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

Nikhil said:


> Thanks for the support.....


I hope you do not leave the forum because of the attitude of some. Please stay and learn! If you have any questions, and don't want to be judged and ridiculed feel free to PM me. I will do my best to help.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

Samba said:


> Cultures may be different, but dog development is not.
> 
> Hopefully this was a troll event and not real. Good advice was given.



I do not understand how differing culture can be acknowledged but treatment of animals not . . .  I am genuinely confused.


----------



## Nikhil (May 22, 2011)

I would like to make some things clear.First of all this post is not a troll.
Many of you are saying that what I am doing to stop fighting.I would like to tell them everytime a dog try to come near Clinton I comes between them. It was for the first time that night that a dog came so close to him that the fight starts & that is also because the dog comes from behind.
And in that situation I want my dog to defend himself.
As far as asking for the kill, I regret for that, but its all because of anger at that moment.
Now taking care of Clinton, I am giving 3-4 hrs a day just to him. I cannot give him more time because Of my college(8-9 hrs).OtherI members of my family are also there when I am not at home.


----------

